# Fish Tech Gift Certificate



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a $100 Fish Tech gift certificate that I will likely never use. Any of you guys interested in it? I was thinking $80.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'll give you 150$ for it. Is it new or used? How many miles?


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Best store around. Wish I had an extra 80.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

If I buy it is it good at sportsmans warehouse?


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

Feel free to make an offer.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

15$


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

Ttt


----------

